# A good starter Dado Set



## juniorjock

Thanks for the review. I've been thinking about updating my current dado set and like you, I've been looking at the high dollar blades and just can't see spending that much on something like that. As far as I'm concerned, you can't go wrong with Grizzly products. I purchased a $200 table saw about a year and a half ago (I won't mention the brand) and it was terrible. Finally I decided it wasn't safe to operate and broke down and bought a Grizzly G0575 model. I love it. I will be writing a review about it soon….... I'll be ordering the Grizzly dado set. Thanks again.


----------



## RickM

Thanks for the review I have a Craftsman woobler and while it cuts nice sharp shoulders it is only a seven inch and a wobbler therfore it leaves a very pronounced arch in all the dadoes. I also have a Mibre 8" I know nothing of the company but it was carried by Lowes, I know should have seen it coming, and it is never right I set it for a 3/4 and it's 11/16 or worse pluse the bottom of the cut looks like I nibbled it away with a combo blade I will definately be looking into the Grizzly


----------



## juniorjock

I have the same set Rick. I've never been satisified with it. Seems like every time I install it, the cut is different. It cuts really bad joints.


----------



## DaveHerron

I own the same dado set from Grizzly and think it does a great job. I get clean edges and flat bottoms even on plywood. I used a Craftsman wobbler for years and was always disappointed with the cut quality. The Craftsman was just about unusable for cutting a dado across the grain.


----------

